# Best bedding for hamsters?



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Just wondered what opinions were on the best bedding for hamsters. I use shredded paper in his little house - which he then moves to a corner of his cage - but am unsure what is a good covering for the bottom of the cage?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I give my hammy shredded toilet paper and paper towels so she can make her own nest. And I spread a layer of dust-free woodshavings (aspen) to cover the bottom of the cage. Mia usually digs it all up, but it makes a good substrate and it's fun for her to dig in. I have a good ventilation system which helps prevent toxin build-up.

Remember, some types of bedding can be hazardous to your hamster. Any fluffy bedding like cotton can kill them.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My hamster gets woodshavings on the floor of his cage, and toilet paper for his nest. He shreds it himself


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

we use Carefresh for 6 of our hamster But two of our hamster have troble with there legs so was use Aspen with a layer of carefresh on top for theirs...Carefresh come in many colors - white, yellow, green , grey, and blue...


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been considering giving Carefresh a try for my hammie. Which do you think your hammies prefer? Carefresh or aspen?


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

The carefresh is more expensive but I think they like it better. We had mostly (7 out of 8) dwarf hammies and they love to borrow in it...

Will try and fine a pic to show you....


----------

